# Wie Grafik als Website erstellen?



## wohnakzent (9. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte eine einseitge Website erstellen. Ich habe die komplette Seite als Grafik und möchte diese jetzt zentriert im Browser haben.
In welcher Größe sollte ich die Grafik anlegen (Höhe und Breite sowie KB)?
Habe leider 0,0 Ahnung von HTML und hatte gehofft es für diese kleine Nummer nicht extra erlernen zu müssen.
Würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## derpfaff (9. Juni 2009)

Zunächst einmal: wie groß ist denn deine Grafik (Höhe, Breite)?
Kannst du sie vielleicht zeigen? Manchmal muss sie ja zerlegt werden...

Du musst dafür sicherlich nicht alles über HTML lernen. Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten solltest du dir vielleicht schon ansehen. Beispielsweise, wie eine html-Seite aufgebaut ist: http://de.html.net/tutorials/html/lesson4.asp

Das einbinden von Bildern ist recht einfach und vor allem - schnell per Google zu finden: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/grafiken/einbinden.htm#allgemeines

Und wenn man etwas zentrieren möchte, findet man auch sehr schnell ein paar Infos: http://www.planethtml.de/html/005.shtml


----------

